# Looking for an old classical creation



## summer (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking for something very old that i didn't hear it for many years now...
I've recorded the beginning of the music i'm searching and i hope you could help me find it

My recording : http://dsa6.fileflyer.com/d/56a58b3b-9386-418c-b07d-e0b78e0e9a5f/wUv2/1M0wwAk

(I hope it's ok to publish links like this one)

Thank you


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

my p/c won't run it, sorry 

dj


----------



## summer (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you very much!

I'm gonna check it right now!


----------

